# Ryleys' Run - Vest Sizes?



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

This is a hard one Patty. I would ask Rob what size Oakly wore. I think Faith might be around her size. 

Missionpawsable (I think that's the name check the sponsor page) makes the vests and the sizes and measurements might be able to be found on the Web site. I have to run, but I'll look for you later. Or, you can Google Ryley's Run and the site will come up. Some of our last years attendees are modeling their vests on her Web site!

Here you go... MISSION PAWSABLE


----------



## Brinkleysmom (Dec 17, 2005)

The medium vests run small, and the large is what Brinkley wore and I think Oakly wore an extra large if I am not mistaken. You can go to missionpawsable and send her an email or if I am not mistaken, measurements are on her website.


----------



## Faith's mommy (Feb 26, 2007)

i think i've got it from the website. i need to measure down her back when we get home. i have no idea how long she is from shoulder to butt.

she's only 21 1/2 inches tall and around 50lbs, but, she has a deep barrel chest, so i wasn't sure which way to go. good to know that the mediums run small.

see what i mean - :bowl:


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

I looked at Oaklys vest from last year but there is no size label on it.  Sorry I can't be more help.


----------



## Faith's mommy (Feb 26, 2007)

thanks for checking. i've measured her back. and i think it's 21 inches (she was a bit wiggly, trying to figure out what the measuring tape was). i'm going with the large.


----------



## Judi (Feb 26, 2007)

*I was told*

by Brinkley's Mom that if the dog is over 60 pounds, you should get the X. Large. Is this correct? What if the dog was 100 pounds?


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Hi,

Ask the person who makes them Casey. You can contact Lina here. MISSION PAWSABLE 

I think Lina can provide you with the best information.


----------



## Judi (Feb 26, 2007)

*Confusing*

Medium Vest (Length:15")

Large Vest (Length: 19")
Chest circumference: 31-1/2"

X-Large (Length:22"
Chest circumference:33"

I want to get my Registration out and I changed my schedule to come but I am not sure what to do as to size.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Are you confused about length? If so it would be down your Goldens back I believe. Did you look at the photos? It might help. I'll go find one and post it.

I'm hoping this is right Jud. See the yellow lines? I think these are the areas you need to be concerned about. The flap is what goes under the belly and attaches with velcro.


----------



## time4goldens (Mar 13, 2006)

Direct from Lena the vest maker

The best way to determine the appropriate vest to order is to measure the length of your dog and the broadest part of the chest area; then see which size category (below) your dog measurements match up to.

HOW TO MEASURE YOUR PET:
1) Measure from the base of your pet's neck to the base of its tail (When in
doubt, round up the measurement).
2) Measure neck circumference.
3) Measure the broadest part of the chest.

MEDIUM VEST (Length: 15")
*(Chest circumference: 27")

LARGE VEST (Length: 19")
*(Chest circumference: 31-1/2")

X-LARGE (Length: 22")
*(Chest circumference: 33")

*Measurements are based on closed Velco belly bands. Each Ryley's Run
vest is fully-adjustable up to at least 6" to accommodate just about any
dog's physique in each size category.


----------



## Angel_Kody (Feb 27, 2007)

I just put Jester's vest on him from last year. He was only 7 mos. old then and it was a little big. I'm pretty sure it was a large and it fits him fine now. Of course it was hard to get a good look while he flopped all over the ground like a fish out of water trying to bite it off with his teeth :doh: Geeezzz...I don't know how much walking we will actually get done this year after the new vest goes on!


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Angel_Kody said:


> I just put Jester's vest on him from last year. He was only 7 mos. old then and it was a little big. I'm pretty sure it was a large and it fits him fine now. Of course it was hard to get a good look while he flopped all over the ground like a fish out of water trying to bite it off with his teeth :doh: Geeezzz...I don't know how much walking we will actually get done this year after the new vest goes on!


It's amazing, Brinkley did that too, but that day not one of the dogs had a problem wearing the Vest!


----------



## Brinkleysmom (Dec 17, 2005)

Kimm said:


> It's amazing, Brinkley did that too, but that day not one of the dogs had a problem wearing the Vest!


That is because these good dogs knew that they were walking to help save the lives of other dogs.
Okay now about the vest sizes. Its always good to keep registrations from last year. Okay, Rob, yours was a large for Oakly, Cindy, yours was actually a large for Jester as well. Brinkley is shown wearing a large.
So Jud, my guess is large will work. If you want it really snug and short, then get a medium. We will have extra Ryleys Run vests there; but they wont have the rescues on them. So worse case scenario?? If it doesnt fit, we will exchange it for you and then send you yours with your rescue on it after the race to have. But the day of the race if it doesnt work, wear a Ryleys Run vest. I think you cant go wrong with a large Jud. I really do.


----------

